
How Breaking the Rules Could Win You $250,000 - tokenadult
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/09/technology/mit-media-lab-disobedience-prize.html
======
tokenadult
The official prize program announcement from the sponsoring organization, the
MIT Media Lab:

[https://www.media.mit.edu/disobedience/](https://www.media.mit.edu/disobedience/)

